# Can someone talk me through bones ....



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to give Dexter a bone to chew on - especially when he's outside watching the boys play footie etc. But what to give ? I know it should be always raw but there seems to be conflicting advice around about no chicken bones, no lamb as it splinters etc ?

So what should I be asking my friendly (yet to be sourced !!) butcher for ?


Secondly, we had salmon for tea last night so I saved the skin & dark trimmings - can Dexter eat these raw ? Or should I bake in oven till crispy ? 

Thank you


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I gave Bailey a lamb bone at the weekend (cooked) he loved it just chewed on it and ate the marrow etc.. he didn't actually eat the bone
Ive also given him a ham shank(bone) and he loved this also
does it have to be a bone...you could also try a hoove empty or filled, they last for ages, or a pigs ear they are his favourite

Ive noticed they are the same age aswell to the excact day

Regarding the fish id probably give it cooked, not to sure about raw fish
Leanne x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive given Buddy chicken wings raw (very cheap) he'll chomp down 2 or 3 for a meal ,if your worried bash them up abit first.
He has also had raw lamb necks from Natural instinct and he has also eaten Turkey backs from them (though these are big,so i wouldnt give these at this age).

Also you can give all of these still frozen ,they will last longer while outside plus it keeps the flys away.

Buddy loves pilchards in tom sauce from the supermarket.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Pets at home do a roasted ham bone at about £2.79 our roscoe loves them.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have eaten raw chicken wings and raw lamb ribs since they were 8 weeks old. They love them and chew them very thoroughly. I gave them raw small sardines once but they swallowed them whole!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Bones are a devisive issue. I have a friend who feeds raw bones with apparently no problems. I had a Cairn who swallowed a cooked lamb bone whilst out on a walk with my neighbour and needed emergency surgery as it stuck in his chest. I will only feed marrow bones under supervision. They can be quite rich and the resulting digestive upsets need monitoing. I would say the same about the salmon skin it is very rich and may result in a runny tummy. I am a fan of stag bars as they have good "chewability" but do not cause stomach upsets. My vets have a big advertising board on why bones are bad for dogs. It is very much a personal choice but after my experience with my Cairn I am very careful.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bones should always be fed raw as they become brittle and can splinter when cooked, in effect you are feeding the bone in the form that it would have been eaten in the wild. If your dog has either never eaten bones or is a pup then I would suggest trying chicken wings first, always ensure that your dog is supervised when feeding bones, make sure that the bone is bigger than their mouth and to start with possibly hold the tip while your dog chews it ( you may need a piece of kitchen roll to prevent it slipping from your grasp) to make sure that it does nt swallow it whole. I still do this with Mable who is coming up 2 as she is so greedy she really would just swallow it. These can be fed from frozen to slow them down and nice on a ht day. Like others have mention weight bearing bones should not be given but soft bones such as chicken wings,necks and carcasses, lamb ribs and necks and oxtails are okay. Knuckle ended bones from beef and pork can be given which butchers sometimes display, these are nt eaten as such, as gnawed, providing cartilage,meat, marrow, and fat providing essential minerals and vitamins.
Bones in the diet causes the faeces to be harder and less offensive,the"infamous 1970's white dog poo" this firmness helps to remove toxins and promote good bowel health.
Offal should be given as 10% of the diet including liver,kidney,heart amd unbleached tripe.
Raw fish can be fed, sprats, sardines any oily fish, although this can make the dog loose if too much is given. 
To complete a BARF diet feed raw veg which have been crushed/blended including green leafy veg, cabbage, spinach, clelery,carrots, broccoli, red pepper, sugar beat, fruit, apples,pears, oranges, tomatoes, kelp,garlic. Raw eggs, probiotic yogurt, cold pressed oil such as hemp or flax, cod liver oil.
Sorry gone off on one !!!!! back to bones, they also help to keep the teeth clean, provide excercise with the pulling, prevent bad breath. If you feel unhappy about feeding whole meaty bones then put them through a mincer, your butcher maybe happy to do this for you.
Mine have brought up splinters that they have nt been able to digest and have had difficulty passing pieces on a couple of occaisions but I still feel that this is a healthier way to feed... phew x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Very thorough Karen. 

Millie really enjoys a raw bone. If you find a good butcher they are usually more than happy to give you a bone. I believe it costs them to get rid of bones so are happy to give them away instead.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Bones in the diet causes the faeces to be harder and less offensive,the"infamous 1970's white dog poo" this firmness helps to remove toxins and promote good bowel health.


Gosh yes - I remember ! Did dogs generally have more 'natural' diets then ? 

Thank you for such a great reply as well.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It is actually passed as a usual stool colour but firm and drier, but if left dries to a chalky whitish colour.... only notice if you miss picking one up in the garden !! Certainly more organic x


----------

